
Insurance is unfair. Here’s how machine learning can fix it - jgranof
https://medium.com/@coverinsurance/insurance-is-unfair-heres-how-machine-learning-can-fix-it-bfd6bbf02802
======
anoncoward111
Machine learningg won't fix anything when health insurance prices are set by
arbitrary/nepotist state bureaus.

